# SE river 11-18 w/pics



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm only casting if I am desperate for some action... btw you are right MDNRFD, it was dill, and alot of it! The reason for the crapload of dill is because i was giving her fillet and extra rinse and dripped some slime on her dill. She decided to use all of the fresh dill because I soiled it, lol. btw, she also rewarded me for bring home dinner 










hehe, I will trade fish for steak anytime


----------

